# Kadet conversion glitch



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just received my Kadet kit and fitted the slide to the 75 D PCR frame. My problem is that when I install the Kadet slide stop, I can't retract the slide. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for any help!


----------



## 9mmColt (Nov 8, 2013)

Try using your 75 D PCR slide stop ?

My combat 85C requires its own slide stop.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank You, that works.


----------



## 9mmColt (Nov 8, 2013)

You are welcome ! Glad it helped !


----------

